
Show HN: Plenary – A privacy focused RSS feed and offline reader app for Android - spians
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spians.plenary
======
spians
Hey HN,

We've created an RSS feed and offline reader app for android that doesn't show
ads/track your activity. The app is a combination of a feature rich RSS reader
and an offline article downloader (similar to read it later apps). The app has
novel ways to add RSS feeds and has an offline first strategy.

Enjoy the app and let us know if you have any questions or what you'd like to
see in coming versions!

